# Harley Davidson value - help please



## Grease05 (May 31, 2013)

Hello, I am new here and recently found two bikes in my grandparents barn and I believe they are Harley Davidson bikes or bike. I am reaching out to all of you on the Cabe to help me figure out what these are, how much they are worth and maybe sell. Please be fair I am new to this. I thank you in advance for any info!!!  Also there is a number under the crankset "8310" if that helps.


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2013)

Yea, first one sure looks to be(price???), second below window looks to be a 20's Elgin with a Mead fork on it.($200 ish)


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 31, 2013)

Strike up the band...
Does the HD have a headbadge?
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (May 31, 2013)

Wow, nice find!  I agree that the second one is a '20s Elgin.  And while I'm not familiar enough with HD frames to know if that chain ring is on the right bike (it certainly looks legit), I'm sure someone with more knowledge will chime in at some point.
Good luck!
Dean


----------



## Grease05 (May 31, 2013)

No head badge


----------



## bike (May 31, 2013)

*"harley"*

sprocket seems to be on backwards- need more pix- does not seem like a harley bike- probably a sprocket added


----------



## jkent (May 31, 2013)

I'm interested in both bicycles I sent you a PM. What is your location?


----------



## chitown (May 31, 2013)

*So many questions...*

Hole spacing for head badge?

I'm sure we would love to see more closeup shots to show details of construction, and possible paint.

Fenders look more shallow than any Harley's I've seen... oh wait, I've never seen an actual Harley bicycle... just pictures of bikes that are said to be Harley's.

Does the sprocket have the correct bezel?

The second bike has a front chainring used on Excelsior, Elgin and Meads.

Neat bikes. Have fun with the PM function here on the CABE.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 31, 2013)

*Oh, How We Want This One To Be A Harley .....*





Sad To Tell You .. this is not a Harley-Davidson product.  The frame is, more likely than not, a Columbia.

BUT ... THAT SURE IS A DECENT CHAINRING ... will need some close-up pics of the front face of the ring 
to judge it's authenticity.  Right now .. the pic shows the ring placed backwards on this bicycle.

AWESOME FIND !!  Still a beautiful frame.  Sold a Columbia frame just like it at Memory Lane Classics 
Spring Meet 2013 and I miss it already.  Not looking for a replacement, just yet.

........ patric cafaro


----------



## redline1968 (May 31, 2013)

have to agree not hd frame pretty sure its pope built. close up on chain ring would hel as well as the frame to be sure.


----------



## fordsnake (May 31, 2013)

today I took my wife's car to her mechanic. As I'm talking to the mechanic I happened to glance up in his rafter and spotted an early "40's Schwinn springer peeking out from the upstairs clutter. From what I could see it looked complete...the mechanic tells me, "oh yeah, that's my ride...I bought it off some old guy several years ago." Then he proceeds to tell me, "well if you like that old bike you should see these 4 other old bikes I also bought from this old man...they're all Harley Davidson bikes, complete with original paint." My mouth dropped as he continue with his story..."I don't know much about them." he says, "do you think their worth much?"

to be continue...


----------



## fatbike (May 31, 2013)

Sounds like they don't call you snake for nothing. Get it! Lucky to see such bicycles, they are few and far in-between... I don't know enough to chime in with this thread but I do probably have to agree that what is shown are not HD bicycle but still cool.


----------



## Colton1936 (Nov 4, 2014)

These were part of an auction that was literally right down my road. What sucks is that the same day, I was planning to go to another auction that had several visible gas pumps and porcelain signs. I didn't even know about the auction with the bikes until I skimmed through the newspaper the morning of the auctions and saw on the long list of items "antique Harley bicycles". I think the worst part of the auction was when the auctioneer pointed at two very old headstones laying by the barn and proceeded to take bids on them. They may have just been replaced from a local cemetery but they were from the 1880s, so its possible they were out in the field. Still, it didn't seem right. The bikes sold as a pair between $700-800. Didn't get anything from that auction, so we hurried to the other one where there was some pretty fair deals. Sorry to revive an old thread, just thought I'd share what the bikes brought.


----------



## kingfish254 (Feb 13, 2015)

fordsnake said:


> today I took my wife's car to her mechanic. As I'm talking to the mechanic I happened to glance up in his rafter and spotted an early "40's Schwinn springer peeking out from the upstairs clutter. From what I could see it looked complete...the mechanic tells me, "oh yeah, that's my ride...I bought it off some old guy several years ago." Then he proceeds to tell me, "well if you like that old bike you should see these 4 other old bikes I also bought from this old man...they're all Harley Davidson bikes, complete with original paint." My mouth dropped as he continue with his story..."I don't know much about them." he says, "do you think their worth much?"
> 
> to be continue...




Carlton, did you ever continue this story????????


----------

